# To cut the EYES or not trim the fur eyes?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi-
Well, I would say it has been a good 9 months since I have trimmed the hiar in FRONT of Harry's eyes, so, the pic is how he looks when he needs a bath, its been over 2 weeks, so it does stick up, but after a bath it lays down, at least for a little while anyway.
So, I am thinking he can see so why bother trimming? Plus I am thinking that the longer it gets the better it will lay down? Any of you pros know?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie has her eyes trimmed, but I'm thinking that Harry's hair is long enough for you to keep going and let it grow. Just keep smoothing and combing, and before you know it, it will lay flat. I love the long hair on the face- it looks soo pretty.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Every time I think this is the day I'm going to trim around their eyes, I chicken out. Kodi doesn't seem to mind the hair in front of his eyes, and it doesn't get that long. Shelby's is always in a topknot and she looks so cute. It's such a big decision.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean! Max's hair around his eyes and nose is so thin, that it does not lay down. This picture was taken several months ago when I stopped trimming around his eyes. Only this month, I gave up and trimmed it. It never laid down. On the other hand, Cooper's laid down nicely.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When the boys were shaved down, I loved the way the groomer trimmed the hair between the eyes. His face was so much more open and I could see him and his expressions so much better. There is a downside I suppose in that you have to keep up with it or start the process of letting it grow out again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I like this look myself around the eyes and muzzle.

:behindsofa: This is the look I am letting Dexter grow back into especially around the eyes and muzzle area, but maybe....a little longer. Dexter's body hair and ears are much longer than the picture. 

I went over board with the scissors :frusty: on Dexter's muzzle area in September, so it is growing back. I am letting the ear hair length grow longer and the body hair is now probably about 2 1/2 inches, so.... if I can keep those scissors and clippers out of my hands :nono: 

I am going to try for a longer length now....That's if I can live through this in between look (awkward) hair length. :decision: 

NOTE: The pictures are not what Dexter looks like now. I am getting close, but it will take maybe two more months for the muzzle area to get more length. Whatever possess me to cut the muzzle hair, I do not know....I got happy with the scissors and have regretted the clipping of the muzzle since. But, hair grows! 

I have a small pair of thinning shears that I will use on the ends of the hair so I do not get straight cuts and I will use the shears vertically.

Note: To all the happy people (like me) who like those scissors! If you are going to snip, then snip very little, then wait another month for the hair to grow.....(Note to self) and NEVER clip that muzzle like you did in September....(note to self)!

Anyway, I hope this information helps you or anyone else who happens to read my tirade.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

These are the pictures I am talking about, I do not know why the other other pictures did not make it with my last post....Guess, I was thinking too much about what I wanted to say....


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Note: To all the happy people (like me) who like those scissors! If you are going to snip, then snip very little, then wait another month for the hair to grow.....(Note to self) and NEVER clip that muzzle like you did in September....(note to self)!
> 
> Anyway, I hope this information helps you or anyone else who happens to read my tirade.


Refresh my memory! How DID we cut the muzzle in September? hoto:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:doh::doh: :redface:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Let's put it this way.....I know how much a muzzle's hair grows in 3 months!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we keep our boys much like dexter in those pictures. But if I ever let them get as long as Harry's is now I would let them grow. I think it is better for their eyes. I know as the short hair grows it can stick them in the eyes so you have to keep it short or let it grow. If I were you I would keep going!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Let's put it this way.....I know how much a muzzle's hair grows in 3 months!


:doh: I hope it gets the length you want soon!



Sam375 said:


> So, I am thinking he can see so why bother trimming? Plus I am thinking that the longer it gets the better it will lay down? Any of you pros know?


I'm certainly NOT a pro! But I have grown out both my boys and when it's long enough it does lay down. It just seems to take forever! Sam is looking great and with it grown out that far IMO keep going. Soon it will lie down nicely. My guys rub their hair in their face sometimes so it can be messy but I clean the hair around their eyes each day with a cotton ball and comb the hairs away and that will help to train the hair they way you want it to lay.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When Dexter's muzzle was longer (mustache & beard) it was so hard to keep it clean and the hairs would stick up a lot. I was constantly combing down everything. I am going to try a shorter version this time.


----------

